

Marketing and Customer Success Tools - taigeair
http://blog.kera.io/post/37404660449/5-must-have-marketing-customer-success-tools-every

======
sauliuz
Not sure this post is really comparing tools. More like "here are 5 best tools
and one of them is our startup" :)

~~~
taigeair
Thanks for your thoughts. The post is about what we use and believe are
valuable tools in marketing and customer success. And of course we listed our
startup! We'd have no credibility if we didn't believe in our own product.

What tools do you use?

~~~
sauliuz
here is the example of proper post on what tools to use and how to do
marketing if you are startup. Its all about value you give to the reader..
<http://blog.kissmetrics.com/ultimate-guide-startup-marketing>

~~~
taigeair
That's a good guide. Thanks for the share.

------
welder
They forgot to mention mixrank.com, a tool for spying on your competitor's
marketing strategies.

~~~
taigeair
Wow. That's awesome!

~~~
taigeair
I feel like we should do random tools startups should use, not just marketing
and customer success.

